# Is this caused by reflux?



## sparrowhawk (Feb 2, 2014)

Lately I've been experiencing strong fatigue and a lot of heartburn and back pain after eating, with exercise and before bed. My legs would hurt a little (kind of like I'd pulled a muscle) whenever I walked up stairs.

My doctor has recently diagnosed me with reflux and put me on Nexium, but she wasn't sure why I've been so tired. Since starting on the Nexium I have noticed that I am a little less tired but my leg pain has worsened and my ankles are now hurting a lot. I'm not sure if this is caused by my reflux, by the Nexium or something else entirely. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is some concern about those medications and mineral absorption, but usually more long term. But it may be worth checking in with the doctor or at least trying to see if you tolerate a Cal-Mag or multivitamin supplement if you don't want to talk to the doc or be tested for things first.


----------



## sparrowhawk (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you. I do think there may be a link because I've only noticed the pain increase after I started on Nexium. I think taking a supplement would help, especially with energy. I will try and get to my chemist today as I'm not able to travel to my doctor.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

If you still have problems with your legs,see your dr,have him/her make sure you dont have DVT in the legs


----------

